# M-land Super Grow Lights 300w Replaces HID 1000w



## heffe' (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, I am seriously interested in these lights but can't find /get any feedback from anyone w/ experience using them. They are said to produce lumens equal to a 1000w HPS/MH, or 450w LED, w/ only 300w. They produce 96% usuable light compared to HID (16%) w/ running temps only slightly higher than LED's. You can hold your hand on it and not get burned. They say it saves 80% energy and the bulb lasts 100,000 hrs w/ little degredation of lumens. The color spectrum is wide good for veg and flowering. Light wave 680-700nm. This sounds like it could produce some incredible mega grow numbers in the end for gram/watt usage. Please share if you have had any experience. I am setting up my first grow-vertical(U-shape) and expect some great things from these lights. I may have to be the guinea pig to find the answers 4 myself. The lights are pricey $$$($675) but could pay for themselves quickly. Please... help O B 1...


----------



## archaeo (Oct 4, 2009)

*Description: "though the electronic frequency as light source, and without filament..."

It looks like they're using a type of fluorescent (with a life of 100K hours!?), but not much info from their site:
http://www.mlandglobal.com/prod_dtl.asp?id=713
*


----------



## super2200 (Oct 4, 2009)

heffe' said:


> Hi, I am seriously interested in these lights but can't find /get any feedback from anyone w/ experience using them. They are said to produce lumens equal to a 1000w HPS/MH, or 450w LED, w/ only 300w. They produce 96% usuable light compared to HID (16%) w/ running temps only slightly higher than LED's. You can hold your hand on it and not get burned. They say it saves 80% energy and the bulb lasts 100,000 hrs w/ little degredation of lumens. The color spectrum is wide good for veg and flowering. Light wave 680-700nm. This sounds like it could produce some incredible mega grow numbers in the end for gram/watt usage. Please share if you have had any experience. I am setting up my first grow-vertical(U-shape) and expect some great things from these lights. I may have to be the guinea pig to find the answers 4 myself. The lights are pricey $$$($675) but could pay for themselves quickly. Please... help O B 1...


There were a few posts regarding the LED lights and it was a fairly long thread, you can probably use the search feature to find it. dont worry about brand names just look for LED info as there may be a cheaper one than the M-Land


----------



## super2200 (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/238584626/200W_300W_400W_Induction_Light_Super.html


here is one same brand and its LED


----------



## super2200 (Oct 4, 2009)

actually reading it back says its a replacement for LED lol I am not sure what the hell they are now


----------



## archaeo (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think it's LED - those bulbs are tubes


----------



## heffe' (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanx for the response, but these lights are electro magnetic discharge- not LED's. They are similar to street lights but with a proper spectrum for growing.


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

i searched google and its a led light. I dont recommend led cause there wave lengths are much shorter and have a almost impossible time penetrating the lower branches.


----------



## heffe' (Oct 4, 2009)

These R not LED's


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

its good if you are growing one plant and you have nothing to cover meaning you can place the light an inch away from the cola. The better part besides the obvious is that a true hps has a much larger coverage area. I have yet to see a led grow that made me the slightest interested.


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

post a link please to the light


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

if they are not led i am very curious


----------



## heffe' (Oct 4, 2009)

I would only use an LED for cloning, these lights produce as much more penetrating power such as HID. I am designing a vertical grow with the light attached to a light mover, but instead of going back and forth I'm hanging the light on a cable running it thru a pulley and back to the light mover so that the light will raise up an down slowly(20 minutes one direction) putting the intensity of a 1000w HID into every nook and cranny but using only 300w.


----------



## archaeo (Oct 4, 2009)

vertise said:


> post a link please to the light



*http://www.mlandglobal.com/prod_dtl.asp?id=713*


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

i checked the link but where does it say the lums


----------



## archaeo (Oct 4, 2009)

vertise said:


> i checked the link but where does it say the lums


that's just it, it doesn't. There's not a lot of info on it.


----------



## archaeo (Oct 4, 2009)

Under the 'news' tab on the site, it only offers poorly translated chinese : *


At present, we develop a new type of grow light: Super grow light, it is our latest product, it is have two good points . *
*1.Concentrated spectrum which light band was mainly absorbed by plant. *
*2.To Lower working temperature while working, The most power was changed into emitting light, and improve lifespan of lights.*
*3.almost no Lumen Depreciation. it will promote the plant grow period.
*
Not much to go on*
 *


----------



## heffe' (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanx Archaeo for the link. Someone is selling them on ebay. In the specs it states 15600~16,800lm, but looking closer the specs also state 400w when the auction is for 300w. the lights are available in 200, 300, and 400w, though the seller is only listing 200w & 300w lights for sale. So I'm not sure what the actual lm's are. I will post if I can find it.


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

a 600 hps give out 85,000 lumens. had a friend who shipped tires from china under his own brand cause there was no copy right. Said there are alot of product that say one thing and do another esp over seas


----------



## heffe' (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, I agree chinese products vary greatly and it is a concern. Especially when the chinese ad at the manufacturers website is in semi-broken english. I used to work with a chinese sculptor who liked to point out that almost evrything was made in china. Wow, 85,000lm for 600w is alot. But if HID at 85000lm that is only 16% usable means most of that light is wasted~84% which would seem to be a lot. I'm not sure of the math, but there's got to be some comparison there somewhere. Though it's hard to speculate when one can't accurately know whether the specs listed are even correct. This guy selling them (ebay) in oregon, builds custom led's and seems pretty convinced. I hope to find someone who has grown w/ them, but till then the waters are murky.


----------



## intensive (Oct 5, 2009)

wtf why is there no price on any of the links?


----------



## heffe' (Oct 5, 2009)

The links seem to be to different chinese distributors?? I have tried to contact one, but haven't heard back yet. The only priced items in the US that I can find are on ebay. A guy in oregon who has sold 4 so far. Not sure where else to get them. I'm frightened of sending $$ to china. I'm awaiting feedback from the oregon seller about the lights. Sitting in the dark 4 now.


----------



## heffe' (Oct 5, 2009)

Just heard back from china. They say US$535 shipped(DHL). I have emailed them back with more ??'s


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 11, 2009)

archaeo said:


> *Description: "though the electronic frequency as light source, and without filament..."*
> 
> *It looks like they're using a type of fluorescent (with a life of 100K hours!?), but not much info from their site:*
> *http://www.mlandglobal.com/prod_dtl.asp?id=713*


personally i wouldnt buy from a site that claims to have branches in the U.S but cannot fix even the simplest of grammatical errors on their home page...
just my thoughts though. and really what is though the electronic frequency as light source mean?


----------



## bubblegoogles (Oct 25, 2009)

[Just want to clarify some confusion on these lights.These are Not LED's. They are a electrodless fluorescent light. There are a few options for these. First there are three different color spectrums available. your standard 2700K and 6500K and then there is a 3600K bulb. The 3600K bulb is the one that you are refering to. It is also a purple voilet coloured light very simular to the color of LED grow lights. To achieve this color, they have to coat the bulb with special phosphours. The problem is that the coating is too thick and blocks out most of the light. the 400 watt specs is 16000 Lumins alittle more than a 250 watt CFL. The 2700 and 6500K bulb is a much better choice as the true advantage of this technology is realized. The light output of a 6500K is 36000 lumins. I am in the process of testing these bulbs and will confirm which bulb color is best. Please check out www.enviro-techlighting.com for more info. Their pricing is much better. I paid $485 for a 400 watt. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 26, 2009)

an image for those that didnt click thru 

sure not a LED


----------



## heffe' (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanx 4 your info! I am definitely interested in these lights. would the 2700k or 6500k be a better spectrum choice?


----------



## heffe' (Nov 15, 2009)

bubblegoogles said:


> [Just want to clarify some confusion on these lights.These are Not LED's. They are a electrodless fluorescent light. There are a few options for these. First there are three different color spectrums available. your standard 2700K and 6500K and then there is a 3600K bulb. The 3600K bulb is the one that you are refering to. It is also a purple voilet coloured light very simular to the color of LED grow lights. To achieve this color, they have to coat the bulb with special phosphours. The problem is that the coating is too thick and blocks out most of the light. the 400 watt specs is 16000 Lumins alittle more than a 250 watt CFL. The 2700 and 6500K bulb is a much better choice as the true advantage of this technology is realized. The light output of a 6500K is 36000 lumins. I am in the process of testing these bulbs and will confirm which bulb color is best. Please check out www.enviro-techlighting.com for more info. Their pricing is much better. I paid $485 for a 400 watt. I will post pictures soon.


Thanks! Can't wait 2 hear about your results. Would you recommend the 2700 or the 6500?


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 16, 2009)

this is interesting, would like to hear more about it or a grow report


----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)

doesnt look very bright in the pic


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 19, 2009)

Big P said:


> doesnt look very bright in the pic


Why would how bright it is matter? Visual brightness and plant absorption spectrums are vastly different.


----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> Why would how bright it is matter? Visual brightness and plant absorption spectrums are vastly different.


 
the sun is pretty bright brightness matters


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 19, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> Why would how bright it is matter? Visual brightness a
> I think Ryan is right. What is good for the plants, is not really the same as what is good for our eyes.
> 
> These bulbs are interesting, I'd like to try the 400W model, I might spend to test it out $600. The only model available now is the 300W though from what i saw on ebay


----------



## Stoney384 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah these lights sound pretty good.
esp. since they last 100,000 hours and the amount of visible light it gives.


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 19, 2009)

I bet this light sucks for OUR purposes at least.

You should try it out and let everyone know the real scoop.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 19, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> I bet this light sucks for OUR purposes at least.
> 
> You should try it out and let everyone know the real scoop.


I'd like to try to 400W version. Running these lights are cool temperatures, basically eliminates any need for an airconditioner, which simplified things so much along with slashing electricity.


----------



## heffe' (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm planning to try the 400w. Because of my narrow tall space (2.5'w x 5'd x 7't) I'm hoping to use a light mover to pass the hanging bulb within inches of the plants in a vertical grow. The lack of heat is appealing. I don't want to vent. Less energy is also appealing. Trying to decide which bulb-(kelvin) 2 try since I will be primarily budding plants under this light? Likely will use good led 4 clones.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 21, 2009)

heffe' said:


> I'm planning to try the 400w. Because of my narrow tall space (2.5'w x 5'd x 7't) I'm hoping to use a light mover to pass the hanging bulb within inches of the plants in a vertical grow. The lack of heat is appealing. I don't want to vent. Less energy is also appealing. Trying to decide which bulb-(kelvin) 2 try since I will be primarily budding plants under this light? Likely will use good led 4 clones.


do you have a source for the 400W?

also, i want to use vertical also, but they seem to come with a built in hood, i bet would could remove it however.


----------



## heffe' (Nov 21, 2009)

squarepush3r said:


> do you have a source for the 400W?
> 
> also, i want to use vertical also, but they seem to come with a built in hood, i bet would could remove it however.



There's a Canadian supplier @ www.enviro-techlighting.com -- the light appears w/o hood in pics, only wires to ballast.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 21, 2009)

heffe' said:


> There's a Canadian supplier @ www.enviro-techlighting.com -- the light appears w/o hood in pics, only wires to ballast.


sure enough, this looks good. 

Which spectrum model to buy though?


> Like the Par Max CFL&#8217;s, the Par Max EFDL&#8217;s come in 2700 and 6400 Kelvin colour for maximum PAR light spectrum that plants use.


looks like a choice, wasn't someone else testing these? would love to hear some feedback, i am considering seriously buying.


EDIT: I emailed them last monday I just remembered, they never sent me a response.


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 22, 2009)

Big P said:


> the sun is pretty bright brightness matters


Comparing man made technologies to the sun, in terms of actual brightness, is a silly endeavor. Especially when the majority of what the sun puts out is capable of being absorbed by plants. The reverse is true of old man made technology (e.g. HPS and MH). 

Brightness matters significantly less than you would like to believe. Brute force is hardly ever the best answer to a problem.


----------



## haikubutthead (Dec 9, 2009)

bubblegoogles said:


> [Just want to clarify some confusion on these lights.These are Not LED's. They are a electrodless fluorescent light. There are a few options for these. First there are three different color spectrums available. your standard 2700K and 6500K and then there is a 3600K bulb. The 3600K bulb is the one that you are refering to. It is also a purple voilet coloured light very simular to the color of LED grow lights. To achieve this color, they have to coat the bulb with special phosphours. The problem is that the coating is too thick and blocks out most of the light. the 400 watt specs is 16000 Lumins alittle more than a 250 watt CFL. The 2700 and 6500K bulb is a much better choice as the true advantage of this technology is realized. The light output of a 6500K is 36000 lumins. I am in the process of testing these bulbs and will confirm which bulb color is best. Please check out www.enviro-techlighting.com for more info. Their pricing is much better. I paid $485 for a 400 watt. I will post pictures soon.


Hi Did you ever get/test the PAR Max EFDL lights?


----------



## mrduke (Dec 20, 2009)

anyone ever try these out 

BUMP for more info real experiance and pics


----------



## desert fox (Dec 20, 2009)

caveat emptor.....anytime I hear claims that are too good to be true...they usually are.


----------



## Dominique Florian (Nov 3, 2010)

hey guys! The Bi spectrum light from mland is not in the purple spectrum it is seperated ( at least the newest version of it) into blue and red spectrum. There phosphorus coat is not too thick and does not influence the lumen strenght published from the manufacturer. I have tested these lights and they work really nice, no heat, really really low consumption ( think green) and on top of that you have a 5 year warranty. So they must be confident in their product when offering such a unusual long warranty!

Super Grow light (also known as induction lamp) relies on the fundamental principles of electro magnetic Induction and gas discharge to create lights. No electrodes and no filament to be damaged, its life time is up to 100000hrs, more than 100 times longer in comparison with incandescent lamp, 12 times compared with HPS,MH lights, 15 times compared with Fluorescent lamp and 2 times compared with LED grow lights.
We use the new technology to manufacture the super grow light to emit the best useful lights for the plants growth. The best growing result and super long light time at no cost for maintenance make the super grow light to be the best choice for the greenhouse growth.
The bi spectrum super grow light is ideal for all phases of plant growth, and works well with any indoor garden, whether hydroponics or soil based.

The low-frequency electrode-less Super grow light:
50W super grow light > 90W LED Grow light
150W super grow light > 250W LED Grow light
200W super grow light > 300W LED Grow light
300W super grow light > 450W LED Grow light
400W super grow light > 600W LED Grow light

Features
1) Colour: full spectrum for plants
2) 200W super grow light can replace 300W LED Grow light
400W super grow light can replace 600W LED Grow light
and can replace 1000W HPS, MH grow light
3) Great save power consumption for the Enders. save electricity bills, save money
4) Emit the most useful light that can be absorbed by general plants to speed
up the growth, budding, flowering .
5) Easy to install, plug into the electric outlet (120/230Vac) directly
6) Any plug is available.
7) CE, UL certificate
100000hrs life time
9) Waterproof: IP65
10) Out door and indoor use


----------



## Micromaster (Nov 3, 2010)

they are NOT led they are induction lights. a type of fluro


----------



## chazbolin (Nov 8, 2010)

the two places I know of that sell them in North America are Advanced Hydroponics in Canada and Inda-Gro in the US. If you want LED and Induction then ck out Advanced because Inda-Gro does not recommend you use an LED line as it's not necessary with their fixtures.


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 9, 2010)

How much area does this light cover... I love my 1k hps because it fucking fills up a room. If I were to buy this light, would I be able to use it on more than one or two plants?


----------



## Illumination (Nov 9, 2010)

If so good and so much better then why all the new math concepts to show how it is better....show a few well documented journals then interest may come ...uses new math like led did and does and led is definitely not better....bleeding rather than cutting edge...put up the journals owners users believers

Namaste'


----------



## chazbolin (Nov 12, 2010)

mccumcumber said:


> How much area does this light cover... I love my 1k hps because it fucking fills up a room. If I were to buy this light, would I be able to use it on more than one or two plants?


inda-gro has images of tent and room grows on their site. but I took out 3 of the 1000 hps for 4 of the 400 watt inductions and the light distribution is over 1500 mmoles on the leaves and reflection in the 8 x 10 room with comparable HID yields at 300 g/p/m. I've got 20 plants in this room


----------



## throttle98 (Apr 28, 2011)

m land vs inda gro?


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 28, 2011)

any worthwhile inda grow grow rooms?


----------

